# San Diego Gamers



## farthes (May 17, 2002)

I am looking for a gaming group that is looking afor new players. I am new to D&D and i know 3e pretty well but not 100%, I know most of the basics.

I live around Santee.

Email me with info:

farthes2@hotmail.com


----------

